# Empty Eco Kegs For Free



## kempy (10/1/13)

After speaking to the guys at Tipplers Tap about how keen everyone was to get their hands on their used ECO kegs I am offering up ours from Archive.

We have been going through 6 or more of these ECO's a week and not wanting to put them in the bin they have been stacking up in our carpark, mostly being used by staff to move house and make pot plants etc. 

I'll take de-gas them and take the bladders out, all you have to do is pick them up.
Best time is Monday to Friday from 9am - 5pm, just call up 3844 6098 and ask for Kris and ill set some aside.

If anyone can come up with a more novel idea that our old Bottle Shop Manager who made his wardrobe and storage on his ute out of them I'd love to hear about it and see some pics.

Kris


----------



## Yob (10/1/13)

mount them 2x2 with speakers in the base for a light protable sound system 

glue vinyl padding on the base to be used as outdoor seating?

ummm make some beach pontoons?


----------



## Cocko (10/1/13)

Hold one up to your crutch, pretending it is your penis...... hilarious!


----------



## Batz (10/1/13)

Anyone have a picture of these?


----------



## Cocko (10/1/13)

Batz said:


> Anyone have a picture of these?




http://www.ecokeg.com/

I think.... :unsure:


----------



## Yob (10/1/13)

Linky


----------



## kempy (10/1/13)

Here's a pic of what the guys at Tipplers have used one for.... stolen from their facebook


----------



## Paul H (10/1/13)

Get some Keg lube and ..............  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Batz (10/1/13)

I'm thinking of making a raft for my dam would these be any good for that?


----------



## kempy (10/1/13)

Batz said:


> I'm thinking of making a raft for my dam would these be any good for that?



If you used them as they are empty, that is bladders pressurised and full of CO2 i think they would be an excellent flotation device.


----------



## brad81 (10/1/13)

Batz said:


> I'm thinking of making a raft for my dam would these be any good for that?



No they'd sink, they're full of dirt and plants.


----------



## Nick JD (10/1/13)

Is it more "eco" to use these than reusing stainless ones in a commercial situation? 

Are they really "eco"?


----------



## Batz (10/1/13)

kempy said:


> If you used them as they are empty, that is bladders pressurised and full of CO2 i think they would be an excellent flotation device.




Exellent!
I have to make a trip down to the big smoke in the coming weeks I'll give you a call. A few of those would be fantastic.

Batz


----------



## Maheel (10/1/13)

nice one Kempy 

if after us homebrewers have had there fill of them this mob would likely take em off your hands.

it is an interesting shop to go to if your into art / artistic creation etc no doubt their customers could make interesting things from them 

http://www.reversegarbage.com.au/

Reverse Garbage | 20 Burke Street | Woolloongabba | Q
Open | Monday to Saturday | 9am to 5pm

Reverse Garbage Brisbane is a not-for-profit worker run co-operative that promotes environmental sustainability and resource reuse. We collect high quality industrial discards, diverting them away from landfill and sell them at a low cost to the general public.

We run a variety of environment and waste focused art workshops and educational talks and tours to suit every age and group. We also run a mail order service and host a gallery and gift shop promoting local artists, craft workers and designers who salvage, reuse and up-cycle materials. For more information see


----------



## tallie (10/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> Is it more "eco" to use these than reusing stainless ones in a commercial situation?
> 
> Are they really "eco"?



My understanding is that they're mainly intended for one-way shipping, so you don't have to worry about the cost of getting your empty kegs back (or inevitably losing some). So yes, they can be "eco" in the economic sense. Obviously it's more "eco" in the environmental sense to reuse stainless ones and not ship them all over the country/world.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## kempy (10/1/13)

Maheel said:


> nice one Kempy
> 
> if after us homebrewers have had there fill of them this mob would likely take em off your hands.
> 
> ...



Cheers for that, id say they would love a few of the kegs, even just to store their other stuff in. Glad too see they have a use after brining us delicious beer.


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/1/13)

Batz said:


> I'm thinking of making a raft for my dam would these be any good for that?




once saw a house boat using 44's for floatation I reckon 9 of these and some timber and your well on your way


----------



## barls (10/1/13)

MastersBrewery said:


> once saw a house boat using 44's for floatation I reckon 9 of these and some timber and your well on your way


apart from when they have the bladder taken out they have one end open. so would be no good for this if the bladder taken out.


----------



## Nick JD (10/1/13)

tallie said:


> My understanding is that they're mainly intended for one-way shipping, so you don't have to worry about the cost of getting your empty kegs back (or inevitably losing some). So yes, they can be "eco" in the economic sense. Obviously it's more "eco" in the environmental sense to reuse stainless ones and not ship them all over the country/world.
> 
> Cheers,
> tallie



A recycling truck comes to pick them up, rather than a brewery truck. Then something perfectly good is recycled using copious energy.

Eco my hairy white arse. Another "green" load of shite. 

Cheap is what it is. Your beer is being served in PET.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/1/13)

eco - nomical

not particularly supposed to be environmently better, supposed to not cost you $150 in unrecoverable cash when you ship one somewhere that you dont have high expectations of it returning from.

As Tallie just said.....

Eco kegs are slightly different than some of the other one way keg solutions in that they are designed to be able to stand up to running through a fairly industrial type racking plant. No need to hand fill or have a special filler.... just shove em on the end of the line and proceed as usual (well, nearly) and they can handle robot or other palletisation or collation devices at the other end.

No reason one couldn't be nicely rinsed out and re-used by a homebrewer - many of us have no problem with beer in PET. I understand the connects etc aren't something that will stand many uses, but you could squeeze an extra one or two out of them I'm sure. Handy to have around as a couple of spares.


----------



## Batz (10/1/13)

Nick JD said:


> A recycling truck comes to pick them up, rather than a brewery truck. Then something perfectly good is recycled using copious energy.
> 
> Eco my hairy white arse. Another "green" load of shite.
> 
> Cheap is what it is. Your beer is being served in PET.




I'll recycle them Nick and make a nice raft, when you visit you can have a float around with a nice Batz Brewery beer.
Kinda makes it all nice and hippy don't you think?

batz


----------



## Nick JD (10/1/13)

Batz said:


> I'll recycle them Nick and make a nice raft, when you visit you can have a float around with a nice Batz Brewery beer.
> Kinda makes it all nice and hippy don't you think?
> 
> batz



Kegorafter?


----------



## Linz (10/1/13)

Is the Bladder BPA free??....guess who has a toddler now...


----------



## stux (10/1/13)

Linz said:


> Is the Bladder BPA free??....guess who has a toddler now...



Hehe...

Because when feeding the toddler beer, BPA is the worry.

The bladder is PET. PET doesn't have BPA in it... afaik


----------



## donburke (10/1/13)

dont need a plasma cutter to cut the top off, electric kitchen knife will do

insert kmart kettle element, using bbq tongs heated over the barbie to make the hole

heat up a fork and keep stabbing holes in the bladder, saves a trip to spotlight

take a trip to bunnings (gardening aisle) and choose a tap that suits, use tongs as noted above for the hole

move to all grain for twenty six dollars and fifty cents


----------



## Pixiedust (10/1/13)

Hmmm...I will be on the Downs next week...wonder if I am game to drive in Brisvegas to get some..... This size is great for storing stuff on the farm...

And I might move onto AG quickly too.....


----------



## carniebrew (9/8/13)

kempy said:


> After speaking to the guys at Tipplers Tap about how keen everyone was to get their hands on their used ECO kegs I am offering up ours from Archive.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


How's this for an idea? Cascade on the left, Hersbrucker on the right...


----------



## Yob (9/8/13)

How did you land them in Melbourne?

Thought they were Brisbane Pick up?


----------



## carniebrew (9/8/13)

I didn't get 'em from the OP....just thought he might like the idea.


----------



## kempy (13/8/13)

carniebrew said:


> How's this for an idea? Cascade on the left, Hersbrucker on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good mate, I've got the same thing going out the back of my place, only no hops growing just lettuce and herbs.


----------



## Yob (13/8/13)

anyone in melbourne using them you know mate?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/8/13)

there is a guy selling 10 for $110 in loddon on eBay.

doing this on my phone so can't post alink. Will put link up when I get to work.


----------



## mrTbeer (13/8/13)

Ecokeg + mayo bucket + expanding foam could = Mash tun, corny keg esky, insulated urn.
Hops/Pot plants look good too.


----------



## winkle (13/8/13)

> Pretty good mate, I've got the same thing going out the back of my place, only no hops growing just lettuce and herbs.


Have you still got some out the back Kempy? I might drop around tomorrow and pick up a couple.


----------



## Truman42 (13/8/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> there is a guy selling 10 for $110 in loddon on eBay.
> 
> doing this on my phone so can't post alink. Will put link up when I get to work.


This is it here

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10-x-Home-Brew-Beer-Barrel-Beer-Keg-Plastic-Beer-Keg-30-Lt-Re-Fill-Re-Usable-/141008786669?pt=AU_Breweriana&hash=item20d4c754ed#ht_4481wt_1161

I would buy all 10 and can get them back to Melbourne if I knew I could sell off the other 8 as I only want two. Anyone interested???

Did someone say "Ecokeg Bulk buy"???


----------



## brewologist (13/8/13)

If your up this way drop in for a beer mate.

Cheers,


----------



## Truman42 (13/8/13)

brewologist said:


> If your up this way drop in for a beer mate.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for the offer, but I will probably use one of our couriers to pick them up as we have a depot in bendigo. But yeh if not Ill go for a weekend drive and take you up on that offer.


----------



## brewologist (13/8/13)

No probs mate.

Offers there if your up this way and want to drop in for a quick beer.


----------



## carniebrew (13/8/13)

Truman said:


> This is it here
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10-x-Home-Brew-Beer-Barrel-Beer-Keg-Plastic-Beer-Keg-30-Lt-Re-Fill-Re-Usable-/141008786669?pt=AU_Breweriana&hash=item20d4c754ed#ht_4481wt_1161
> 
> ...


Yep, i'd take a couple more Truman. I still have 3 hop rhizomes yet to plant....


----------



## citizensnips (13/8/13)

Im just wondering if they would leach quite a bit of chemicals into your soil. Considering they have a bottle inside them you wouldn't think they would have gone to much effort to make them safe for contact with anything human related. I only say it because it seems the same when building a veggie garden, never use any treated timber, just hardwood and what not otherwise you ending up eating veggies laced with arsenic, probably over kill on my behalf but just pointing it out as a possibility.


----------



## lukiferj (13/8/13)

Is there no where in Melbourne that has them for free? I picked up six from Archive yesterday for nix. They probably still had 30 empty ones left.


----------

